# Accompany to VFS



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi All,

Please share your experience with me.
Can you go to VFS with an accompanying spouse ?
I know that an immigration lawyer can accompany you, but wondering about a spouse...


----------



## inka0582 (Mar 19, 2014)

I go together with my life partner and my son and noone said at VFS nothing about it.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Spiggles said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please share your experience with me.
> Can you go to VFS with an accompanying spouse ?
> I know that an immigration lawyer can accompany you, but wondering about a spouse...


Hi Spiggles, 


It shouldn't be a problem, especially if your spouse forms part of the application.


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi inka0582 and LegalMan,

Thank you very much for your reply


----------

